# المنتديات الأدبيه > الخواطر >  الى كل حزين ....

## العالي عالي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذه الكلمات إهداااااااء مني لكل حزين


لاتيأس اذا تعثرت أقدامك


وسقطت في حفرة واسعه ..


فسوف تخرج منها وأنت أكثر تماسكا وقوة !!


**والله مع الصابرين**


لا تحزن إذا جاءك سهم قاتل من أقرب الناس إلى قلبك ..


فسوف تجد من ينزع السهم ويعيد لك الحياة و الابتسامه !


لا تحاول البحث عن حلم خذلك ..


وحاول أن تجعل من حالة الإنكسار بداية حلم جديد !


لا تقف كثيراً على الأطلال..


خاصة إذا كانت الخفافيش قد سكنتها والأشباح عرفت طريقها ..


وابحث عن صوت عصفور ..


يتسلل وراء الأفق مع ضوء صباح جديد !


لا تكون مثل مالك الحزين ..


هذا الطائر العجيب الذي


يغني أجمل الحانه وهو ينزف ..


فلا شيء في الدنيا يستحق من دمك نقطة واحده !


إذا أغلقت الشتاء أبواب بيتك ..


وحاصرتك تلال الجليد من كل مكان ..


فانتظر قدوم الربيع وافتح نوافذك لنسمات الهواء النقي !


وانظر بعيدا


فسوف ترى أسراب الطيور وقد عادت تغني ..


وسوف ترى الشمس وهي تلقي خيوطها الذهبيه فوق أغصان الشجر


لتصنع لك عمراً جديداً وحلماً جديداً ..


وقلباً جديداً !


لا تحاول أن تعيد حساب الأمس وما خسرت فيه ..


فالعمر حين تسقط أوراقه لن تعود مرة أخرى ..


ولكن مع كل ربيع جديد سوف تنبت أوراق أخرى ..


فانظر الى تلك الأوراق التي تغطي


وجه السماء .


.


ودعك مما سقط على الأرض


فقد صارت جزءاً منها !!


إذا كان الأمس ضاع .. فبين يديك اليوم !


وإذا كان اليوم سوف يجمع أوراقه ويرحل .. فلديك الغد..


لا تحزن على الأمس فهو لن يعود !


ولا تأسف على اليوم .. فهو راحل !!


((اجعل من الاحزان طريقك لنجاح والابتكار))**



وأتمنى لك يا قارئ هذه السطور


حياة يملؤها التفاؤل والأمل


وشموخ فوق أسوار الحزن


وأجعل الألم الذي لايقتلك


يقويك أكثر وأكثر



اخوكم فى الله



** العالي عالي **

----------


## ajluni top

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 


قطعتني يا زلمه


معلم وكبير :Eh S(7):

----------


## العالي عالي

> قطعتني يا زلمه
> 
> 
> معلم وكبير




سلامتك حب واهم اشي انو عجبك الموضوع

----------


## N_tarawneh

مشكور يا العالي مشاركة مر يحة جدا ً ... :Smile:

----------


## احساس المطر

شكرا على المشاركه  ..رائعه جدا  :Smile:

----------


## العالي عالي

الشكر للاعضاء الحلوين إلى ردو على الموضوع  :Eh S:  :Eh S:

----------


## maherayyad

ففي هذه اللحظات ننسى الحزُن .. والأهااات... 
... نرى الدمع بسمات ... وندخل عالم الخيالات .. 
ونذكر بداية عشقنا .. حينها يهوينا البرد والصقيع.. 

**اهـــداء لقلب الحبيبــ في الليالي الشتويه**

----------


## العالي عالي

> ففي هذه اللحظات ننسى الحزُن .. والأهااات... 
> ... نرى الدمع بسمات ... وندخل عالم الخيالات .. 
> ونذكر بداية عشقنا .. حينها يهوينا البرد والصقيع.. 
> 
> **اهـــداء لقلب الحبيبــ في الليالي الشتويه**


مشكور حب على التعليق الرائع

----------


## ayman

:Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## العالي عالي

> 


سلامتك قلبك ايمن لا تبكي  :Eh S(2):

----------


## ayman

> سلامتك قلبك ايمن لا تبكي


الله يسلمك ياعالي  حبيبي

----------


## العالي عالي

> الله يسلمك ياعالي  حبيبي


احكيلي ليش كنت بتبكي شو القصة :Eh S(2):

----------


## ayman

> احكيلي ليش كنت بتبكي شو القصة


يازلمة لا كنت ابكي ولا اشي بس ماعرفت شو ارد  فعملت هيك  شو هي قصة  :SnipeR (30):   :SnipeR (30):

----------


## العالي عالي

> يازلمة لا كنت ابكي ولا اشي بس ماعرفت شو ارد  فعملت هيك  شو هي قصة


يعني بتتخوث على   :Bl (14):

----------


## elenor

*كتبت فأبدعت*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

والله عجبني المقطع 

لا تحزن إذا جاءك سهم قاتل من أقرب الناس إلى قلبك ..


فسوف تجد من ينزع السهم ويعيد لك الحياة و الابتسامه !

لأنه في صميم الفؤاد  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## العالي عالي

> *كتبت فأبدعت*


نحن نستمد الابداع منك  :Smile:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  
ان ضوء شمعة صغيره كافي لثقب الظلمة

----------


## العالي عالي

> ان ضوء شمعة صغيره كافي لثقب الظلمة


شو مالك مها بتبكي 

من غير شر  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

الكلام كثير حلو خاصة اني منكده من الامتحان

----------


## العالي عالي

> الكلام كثير حلو خاصة اني منكده من الامتحان




وليش ما درستي عشان الامتحان :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

ماالي بجلط هو انه الواحد صارله اسبوع بنحت

----------


## العالي عالي

> ماالي بجلط هو انه الواحد صارله اسبوع بنحت


لك مجهتد نصيب وان شاء الله بتكوني من الناجحين

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

اول مره بشوف الموضوع 
رائع جدا 
لكن الحزن يا صديقي قدر للانسان ..... :Eh S(2):

----------


## العالي عالي

> اول مره بشوف الموضوع 
> رائع جدا 
> لكن الحزن يا صديقي قدر للانسان .....


انت الرائع يا حلو  :Smile:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

حزنتني يا رجل :Eh S(2):  

بس والله انك مبدع

----------


## العالي عالي

> حزنتني يا رجل 
> 
> بس والله انك مبدع


نحن نستمد الابداع منكم  :Smile:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> نحن نستمد الابداع منكم


ان الإنسان بلا حزن ذكرى انسان

وعلى فكرة كثير مرات بحب اكون حزين

مشكوور على المجاملة :SnipeR (51):

----------


## العالي عالي

> ان الإنسان بلا حزن ذكرى انسان
> 
> وعلى فكرة كثير مرات بحب اكون حزين
> 
> مشكوور على المجاملة


الله يزيد ويبارك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## AMON

*بدك الصراحه حكيك برد الروح


ويا ريت نتخلص من احزانا*


 :SnipeR (27):   :SnipeR (27):

----------


## حلم حياتي

من كثر ما صارت الحياة حزن دائم بطلت اعرف اذا انا اليوم حزينه ولا الوضع عادي
مشكور يا عالي على الكلمات الحلوة

----------


## Ola Al-otoum

شكرا كتير
حلوين العبارات
وبجد ضربوا على الوتر الحساس
يعطيك العافية

----------


## العالي عالي

> شكرا كتير
> حلوين العبارات
> وبجد ضربوا على الوتر الحساس
> يعطيك العافية


كل اشي ولا الوتر الحساس  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## ابو نعيم

> [COLOR="Red"]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> لا تحزن إذا جاءك سهم قاتل من أقرب الناس إلى قلبك ..
> 
> 
> فسوف تجد من ينزع السهم ويعيد لك الحياة و الابتسامه !
> 
> 
> ((اجعل من الاحزان طريقك لنجاح والابتكار))**
> ...


 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## العالي عالي

> 



له سيلامتك يا ابو نعيم 

شو القصة :Eh S(2):

----------


## آلجوري

ما أسهل الكلام 
لكن الواقع .... :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  
يعطيك العافية يا طيب  :Smile:

----------


## العالي عالي

> ما أسهل الكلام 
> لكن الواقع ....   
> يعطيك العافية يا طيب



مشكورة آيات على المرور والمشاركة في الموضوع

----------

